# Obsessed with existential questions. Please help



## edgapena (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello, so I've been experiencing dp for about two months. Initially like many people from this forum I began to questioning if my reality was just a dream (derealization). I felt like my eyes where mere projectors and I was living in a movie. I was able to continue my life and eventually I was able to wake up from that state of mind I was in. Now I have began obsessing over existential thoguths. My mind literally questions everything it comes in contact with. Is as if my brain is constantly trying to decode life and its meaning rather than just living it and accepting it . It question reality, space , time, humanity, laws of physicy my own consciousness and my identity. Who are we , why are we the way we are, what is really consciousness( BIG ONE), how do we have consciousness ,why are the laws of psysics the way that they are (ANOTHER BIG THOUGHT) and why is the universe the way that it is. In short words my brain is constantly going on a loop of existential questions. Instead of just living and accepting what life is, like most people do, my mind is trying constantly trying to decode what is life, why is everything the way that it is and questions the laws that life revolves around. These are questions that make the world seem weird, strange and almost unreal. In the middle of having these existential thoughts ive come to the conclusion that life is far from normal but something extraordinary, bizzare and quiet abnormal. I don't want to think like this anymore. A human mind is not meant to be questioning all of this in such a deep level as I believe there are things that the human mind can't begin to comprehend. Every morning when I wake up reality seems more and more strange to the point that I feel I will soon have a mental brake down. I. Want to stop questoning everything and just live, accept what we are, how we are, and enjoy life like I used to 2 months ago. If anyone out there can relate to what I'm going through please let me know. And if anyone can give me any advice on how to stop my mind from going in this loop I would highly appreciated. Its really ruining my life. Life is begining to look and feel very stange . I just want to live without thinking about the enthropy of life. Not sure if I make myself clear guys, its kinda hard to explain it. Please , any help. Thanks you


----------



## Alex617 (Sep 23, 2015)

Same thing happened here, it can get overwhelming, like thinking about what if the laws of physics were entirely different and why they are the way they are. Nothing wrong with being curious, the problem here is your anxiety towards these questions.


----------



## Jgamepro (Jul 1, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with asking these types of questions as long as you don't begin to obsess. Many people have gone stark raving mad starring up at the night sky and philosophising about who, or what, might be up there. Or who they are and their place in the universe. I don't have DP anymore and sometimes I still stay up and romanticize over unlocking the meaning of life.

All I know is this: There are no absolutes, there must be balance in everything, everything that exists or will exist has been here for a near infinite amount of time. And sometimes we just gotta lay back and realize that the human brain just isn't capable of understanding such foriegn concepts. Maybe someday...

The "derealization" you are feeling is normal. Things can look off or strange and therefore you question whether it's there or isn't there, or why, or how. You might want to consider CBT. I'd suggest it to anyone regardless of what their diagnosis might be. It's just good rules for living life.


----------



## vanuti vetru (Sep 7, 2015)

You're not alone with having been flooded with such thoughts. Many people here reported similar obsessive rumination, even without other DP/DR symptoms.

Good news is that it will very probably calm down with time. Think of it as of explosion of accumulated, somewhat legitimate questions and doubts about the nature of things; questions that our modern way of living doesn't allow. They'll go away once you learn to accept them and acknowledge the uncertanities of the world we function in. The havoc you presently feel comes largely from natural anxiety produced by such thoughts. Fear tends to trigger more questions and doubts, resulting in a vicious circle. Try to take it as easy as possible. Do not engage too much in thinking but also don't fight these thoughts away too violently. Not necessarily easy but can be done. You will be able to enjoy life again; it may just take some time.


----------

